
Feedback wanted – build python microservices within minutes - thingsplode
https://github.com/accelero-cloud/appkernel
======
thingsplode
I would love to have your honest and straight opinion and feedback on an open-
source microservice framework I am building lately.

Appkernel enables the delivery of REST based micro-services from zero to
production within minutes (no kidding: literally within minutes). It is
powered by Flask and it offers native support for MongoDB repositories.

So, fasten your seat belts and don‘t hold back please, just post anything is
in your mind ;)

Thank you in advance.

